# NAME 1 song that !!!!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

reminds U - pup - teen - the mid years - we do get old - when you hear it - about me & my V - simple ? - no answer - LOOK 4 1 - --- LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash song yesterday would have been, That smell.
Part of the lyrics.
Ooooh that smell 
Can't you smell that smell 
Ooooh that smell 
The smell of death surrounds you.

Out in the field he found something dead. It had to be big, ripe, and juicy. I smelled him long before he ever got to me. Brown slim across his back, and down one side. That crap was even in his ears. First bath outside, two more in the house before he smelled good again.

A song that I find fitting for the ones I share my life with.
Love you forever 
https://youtu.be/j0YHSjlZuU4


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - the 1 song that always works 4 me - from pup 2 the golden years - STAND BY ME - Ben E. King - works both ways - from the pups view or mine !!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the PIC - the bonus season 4 Doves - just 1wk long - 8 friends & family - 5 pups - sit on our tailgates - a great bourbon in hand - look down - the pups are at our feet - look up - RUST is the color of LOVE - if you hunt - you understand - END of DAY - is what you work 4 - !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it'd have to be Kaiser Chiefs..."Ruby, Ruby, Ruby!"....or "Hound-dog" by Elvis,,


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Apollo Sunshine- Today Is The Day

This sums up life with Scout. 

"Well, today is the day to act like today is your day, and you will be surprised that it is, that it is.

Turn up the sun, hotter, brighter, make that yellow guy huge!
The bigger, the hotter, the wetter, the better it is!

Now if that grass looks fun to roll in, then, roll in that fun grass.
Look at that bird, he could fly, don't you wish you could fly?"


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

My song for sky right now is "she drives me crazy" .... She drives me crazy like no one else.
She drive me crazy, and I can't help myself.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I come in last night about half past ten
That baby of mine wouldn't let me in
So move it on over
Rock it on over
Move over little dog, a mean old dog is movin' in 

She told me not to mess around
But I done let the deal go down
Move it on over
Rock it on over
Move over nice dog, a big, bad dog is movin' in 

She changed the lock on my back door
Now my key, it won't fit no more
Move it on over
Rock it on over
Move over nice dog, a mean old dog is movin' in 

She threw me out just as pretty as you please
Pretty soon I'll be scratchin' fleas
Move it on over
Slide it on over
Move over nice dog, a mean old dog is movin' in

Yeah, listen to me dog before you start to whine
That side's yours and this side's mine
So move it on over
Rock it on over
Move over little dog, a big old dog is movin' in

Yeah, she changed the lock on my back door
Now my key, it won't fit no more
Move it on over
Rock it on over
Move over little dog, a big old dog is movin' in

Move it on over
Move it on over
Move it on over
Wontcha rock it on over
Move over cool dog, a hot dog's movin' in""

GEORGE THOROGOOD AND THE DESTROYERS
http://www.jango.com/music/George+Thorogood+The+Destroyers?l=0


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

The sad thing is H has his own song, which he joins in with, based on his incessant whining...

It is to the tune of 'if you're happy and you know it clap your hands' but has different lyrics...


'if you're indignant and you know it give me a squeak!'
'if you're indignant and you know it give me a squeak!'
'if you're indignant and you know it and you really want to show it, if you're indignant and you know it flap your jowls.'

He does actually respond to the words by whining/puffing his cheeks etc.  :-\


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't really have one for Dharma specifically, but if I had one off of the top of my head, it would be........ MY GIRL by the Temptations.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

When the twilight is gone - and no song birds are singing - when the twilight is gone - you come into my HEART - and HERE you . in my heart you will stay - while I PRAY - just about says it all - family freinds pups & those we have not met - name that song


----------

